# Looking for breeder in Ohio



## OhioKaren (Aug 22, 2014)

I am looking for a good breeder in Ohio. We would like to add another Havanese puppy to our family.

Thanks.

Karen ("mom" to Chloe the Havanese)


----------



## freezedried74 (May 28, 2014)

We used Monarch in Norton Ohio. I did quite a bit of research on breeders and felt comfortable with them. If you need any other info PM me or ask here and I will help as best I can.

http://www.monarch-kennel.com/


----------

